# ssh access for other than root

## Alutke

I can only seem to access my box via ssh when I use root.  What do I need to do to open this up for other users.  Any help is appreciated

Thanks!    :Wink: 

----------

## Alutke

Ok, I found a thread that has already discussed this, however i still cannot get the bloody thing to work.  I have ensured that my user has a shell set /bin/bash and that it is correct in the passwd file.

What else could be my problem. ?? Please help!!!  (someone said they had to change something in the sshd_config file but they didn't say what!!!)   please help  :Confused: 

----------

## Ondrej

I have the exact same problem, but I can't login as a non-root user into ProFTPd, either.

I have another Gentoo box up and running without having this problem. The only real difference is that the working one used stage1, and the new one stage3.

The sshd_config and proftpd.conf files are identical on both boxes. So are the files in /etc/pam.d/. There is no /etc/nologin. passwd(1) changes the passwords in /etc/shadow correctly.

No matter what I try, root's the only user who's password is validated. Regular user's passwords (and they're right) are always rejected.

Thanks!

Ondrej

----------

## Nitro

Could you share with us some of the information found in your logs?

I'm also going to move this topic to the Networking & Security forum, it will recieve better attention there.

----------

## Mr. Atoz

Is the user in question a member of the wheel group?  If not add the user to that group and see if it makes a difference.

----------

## Guest

OK Solved!

Problem - Im a loser   :Very Happy: 

I had been changing the root password instead of setting the user passord.  So the account was setup correctly (thanks to the other threads on the matter).  I however had not set a password for the user.  Thanks for your help guys!!

Alex

----------

## Alutke

oops, forgot to login.

Thanks for you help guys!!

----------

## Ondrej

This is what the logs look like... nothing out of the ordinary, except for the password failures  :Sad: 

```

May  9 17:15:40 dual sshd[6086]: Accepted password for root from 1.2.3.4 port 34257 ssh2

May  9 17:15:40 dual sshd(pam_unix)[6086]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

May  9 17:15:44 dual sshd(pam_unix)[6086]: session closed for user root

May  9 17:16:09 dual sshd[6092]: Failed password for user1 from 1.2.3.4 port 34260 ssh2

May  9 17:16:13 dual sshd[6092]: Connection closed by 1.2.3.4

May  9 17:16:38 dual sshd[6093]: Failed password for user2 from 1.2.3.4 port 34263 ssh2

May  9 17:16:54 dual sshd[6093]: Connection closed by 1.2.3.4

```

And yes, both user1 and user2 were in the wheel group. The problem persisted even when I took one of them out.

Let me know if there's anything else you'd like to see. Thanks!

----------

## Ondrej

OK Solved!

Problem - ... *sigh*

User's didn't have a shell set. I didn't create the accounts (big mistake..  :Wink: ) and the last entry in the users' line in /etc/passwd was empty.

THanks guys!

----------

